# Knipex 10" 8702250 cobra pliers with comfort grip



## JRelectrician (May 19, 2016)

[IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/2qx6tsp.png[/IMG]


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What makes them more useful than let's say a pair of 420 Channellocks


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

jrannis said:


> What makes them more useful than let's say a pair of 420 Channellocks


A jaw design that grips 10x better than channelock.


JRelectrician said:


> [IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/2qx6tsp.png[/IMG]


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knipex-8702250-10-Cobra-Pliers-with-Comfort-Grip-/371389866686


----------



## JRelectrician (May 19, 2016)

The problem is Knipex changed the design of the handles. All of the auctions on eBay have pictures up of the old style but then send the new style. I've already returned 4 pairs trying to find them to match the one pair I have.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've tried all the German tools mentioned on this site(not screw drivers) and the only thing I found even close to the USA trade standard tools is the NWS cable cutters!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> What makes them more useful than let's say a pair of 420 Channellocks


I got a coupon in my email so I tried a pair of the Knipex alligators. They are excellent, a little lighter than channellocks, they have that box joint - kind of like channellocks linesman pliers have. Screwing around I tested them a bit and they do squeeze a little tighter, but I don't think double or anything like that. 

Either one is more than adequate for me. I use them for emt compression fittings and rigid fittings and little else. 

The Channellocks are less than half the price, very reasonable for a high quality made in USA tool. I will stick to Channellocks in the future.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I've been using the alligator style for 5 years and will never go back to Channellocks. Mine have the single material smooth handles, but the flared grips are available online. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

jrannis said:


> What makes them more useful than let's say a pair of 420 Channellocks


For me, it was the box joint, easier to adjust and stays in it's adjusted place better. A narrower head, and wider adjustment range. I have the Knipex Cobras, and while the Channel locks are ok, I much prefer the Cobras.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

nbb said:


> For me, it was the box joint, easier to adjust and stays in it's adjusted place better. A narrower head, and wider adjustment range. I have the Knipex Cobras, and while the Channel locks are ok, I much prefer the Cobras.


The box joint, narrower head and jaw style are key for me. Box joint makes it strong enough for some serious side loading strength, narrow head makes it easy to grab a locknut that doesn't want to catch, hex-style jaws give much better grip on round or hex shapes and the tips are actually fine enough to precisely grip small things without mashing them in the aggressive teeth of Channys

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JRelectrician (May 19, 2016)

I still can't find the flared handles online, I received about 4 pairs from EBay and all are the smooth handles. I'm hoping an electrical supplier has a pair leftover before they change to the smooth handle.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...-_Crimping_Tools/Water_Pump_Pliers/8802250SBA


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nbb said:


> For me, it was the box joint, easier to adjust and stays in it's adjusted place better. A narrower head, and wider adjustment range. I have the Knipex Cobras, and while the Channel locks are ok, I much prefer the Cobras.


Thanks I was wondering why guys are buying these.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

JRelectrician said:


> I'm trying to find these in the old style with the flared handles not the new style with smooth handles. Let me know if your supply house has them in stock.


 They are not old and new styles, rather they are standard grip and comfort grip. Comfort grip being the thicker, flared, dual colour ones. From the factory they are significantly more expensive which I am sure is why eBay sellers are duping you. You should be paying around 40 bucks for a pair. Buy from an online merchant using that model number you have and you will get the right ones. (The standard grip model number is 87 01 250.)



splatz said:


> I got a coupon in my email so I tried a pair of the Knipex alligators. They are excellent, a little lighter than channellocks, they have that box joint - kind of like channellocks linesman pliers have. Screwing around I tested them a bit and they do squeeze a little tighter, but I don't think double or anything like that.
> 
> Either one is more than adequate for me. I use them for emt compression fittings and rigid fittings and little else.
> 
> The Channellocks are less than half the price, very reasonable for a high quality made in USA tool. I will stick to Channellocks in the future.


 The Alligators are Knipex's budget model. Still better than channel locks imo because of the head design gripping better and being narrower. The Cobra model is another level of better over the Alligator. This because the adjustment is finer (roughly 25 positions) and because once torq is applied to the tool you no longer have to apply squeeze force. You can literally just push on the top handle without touching the bottom one and still turn things. Not a big deal for a few fittings here and there but if you're running a trapeze run with 20 pipes all day it helps tremendously.





jrannis said:


> Thanks I was wondering why guys are buying these.


 Something else very important that I didn't notice mentioned and the reason I first looked into Knipex... they cant pinch you. Such a simple and elegant design feature that alone is worth the extra price.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Question for someone with the Cobras or etc. On the alligator it's a little tough to grab a locknut because the head is thinner than the handles so it doesn't lay flat. Channellocks are the same thickness at the axle as the head so that lay flat and grab a thin thing like a locknut on a flat surface.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

splatz said:


> Question for someone with the Cobras or etc. On the alligator it's a little tough to grab a locknut because the head is thinner than the handles so it doesn't lay flat. Channellocks are the same thickness at the axle as the head so that lay flat and grab a thin thing like a locknut on a flat surface.


That is true, but it grabs just fine at an angle. It actually means I can get more action out of it, because I can grab it by the tips of the jaws at the rounds of the locknut instead of possibly across the flares, which keeps it lower profile in case I need to turn the locknut instead of the connector in a busy box. Happens fairly regularly with BX whips in a suspended ceiling box. I don't like beating on those ones with a screwdriver because one brand of those lock nut flares have a one-direction roundover that lets the tip slip too easily, and the floppy boxes prevent firm, solid blow transmission. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-8702250-10-Inch-Cobra-Pliers/dp/B000X4PU80/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1463774195&sr=8-2&keywords=10"+cobra+plier


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are Knipex made in the USA?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Are Knipex made in the USA?


I'm pretty sure their manufacturing facility is in Germany. They're too elegant to be made here , we Americans make Brute Force devices [emoji1] 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I would try talking to the guys at kctoolco.com and see if they have any old stock. They stock a LOT on knipex and have really good customer service, no affiliation I just buy lots of stuff from them and have had great service.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I use the craftsman version of these pliers. They are made in Germany, pretty sure made by knipex...about the same price as knipex but Sears always has them on sale. They aren't the "comfort grip" but more comfortable than knipex standard grip. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-b...:g:5ogAAOSwPgxVNR~G&item=201528295107&vxp=mtr


----------



## JRelectrician (May 19, 2016)

Still no luck finding these! I've ordered from 2 online tool company and they aren't the right kind. I don't get it how I can't find a single pair anywhere.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Jay82304 said:


> I use the craftsman version of these pliers. They are made in Germany, pretty sure made by knipex...about the same price as knipex but Sears always has them on sale. They aren't the "comfort grip" but more comfortable than knipex standard grip. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-b...:g:5ogAAOSwPgxVNR~G&item=201528295107&vxp=mtr


 Those are very interesting. I didn't know they existed. They certainly look exactly like Knipex and being made in Germany its a good bet they are from the same facility.


To OP, just order them from Amazon. Make sure the model number (not the picture) matches and you should be ok. It's weird that you keep getting scammed, are you trying to cheap out? These really should be costing you about 40 bucks.


----------



## JRelectrician (May 19, 2016)

I'm not getting scammed. Knipex changed the design and all these companies are not updated about the change.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> What makes them more useful than let's say a pair of 420 Channellocks




They're not more useful, just prettier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> They're not more useful, just prettier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little late to the party. This question was already answered by people who own this tool. The difference is much more than cosmetic. 

OP: Knipex has definitely not discontinued the comfort grip model you are looking for. Have you really made extra sure of the model number on your invoice before and after you order? The classic and comfort grips have entirely different model numbers.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nbb said:


> A little late to the party. This question was already answered by people who own this tool. The difference is much more than cosmetic.
> 
> OP: Knipex has definitely not discontinued the comfort grip model you are looking for. Have you really made extra sure of the model number on your invoice before and after you order? The classic and comfort grips have entirely different model numbers.




Blah blah blah. I own a pair and still say I can do just as much with my channellocks as anyone can go with the knipex. It's a fine tool no doubt but it's not like it's light years ahead of every other plier on the market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> Blah blah blah. I own a pair and still say I can do just as much with my channellocks as anyone can go with the knipex. It's a fine tool no doubt but it's not like it's light years ahead of every other plier on the market
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I was not trying to imply as such. I was just re-iterating what was said in this thread in the actual functional differences between the two. I'm sure you can solve world peace and correct every 3 way switch wired wrong with your trusty channel locks. By all means, keep using your manual hack saw, flat blade screwdriver, and trusty pouch of fuses.

Again, I was not trying to say it was light years ahead, but as usual on the internet, words were put into another's mouth and that becomes gospel. I'm sorry for the delusion, and if you want to cook up another one with more ridiculous claims, be my guest, but I am done with this topic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Had I paid more attention to this I would have answered earlier, here you go:

https://www.grainger.com/product/KNIPEX-Water-Pump-Plier-2DYY6?searchBar=true&searchQuery=2dyy6


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nbb said:


> And I was not trying to imply as such. I was just re-iterating what was said in this thread in the actual functional differences between the two. I'm sure you can solve world peace and correct every 3 way switch wired wrong with your trusty channel locks. By all means, keep using your manual hack saw, flat blade screwdriver, and trusty pouch of fuses.
> 
> Again, I was not trying to say it was light years ahead, but as usual on the internet, words were put into another's mouth and that becomes gospel. I'm sorry for the delusion, and if you want to cook up another one with more ridiculous claims, be my guest, but I am done with this topic.




You're comparing regular channellocks to the same level as hack saws, slotted screwdrivers, and fuses. I don't even know where to start with you. A plier is a plier and you'll learn that too someday. You are very special I can tell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knipex-8702...866686?hash=item56788fa2be:g:qhcAAOSwVcFXO4fr


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

nbb said:


> OP: Knipex has definitely not discontinued the comfort grip model you are looking for. Have you really made extra sure of the model number on your invoice before and after you order? The classic and comfort grips have entirely different model numbers.


 This has been explained to him and several people have even linked places to buy them. He's got it in his head the design has changed and I think no amount of factual information is gonna convince him otherwise. Either that or he's not reading all the replies. Or he's trolling us.

In any case its time to give up and let him live with the new style of Knipex :wacko:


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Biscuits said:


> A plier is a plier and you'll learn that too someday.


 
True enough but Knipex Cobras are as much an improvement over Channelock 420's as Channel lock 420's are an improvement over pitsburgh(harbor freight brand) tongue & groove pliers. They all are pliers and they all work as such. 

Except as a hammer, channelock420's make better hammers.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Flyingsod said:


> I'm pretty sure their manufacturing facility is in Germany. They're too elegant to be made here , we Americans make Brute Force devices
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


That is why we call the channel hammers.

What little of the knipex stuff I have used I don't like the comfort handles. Too big for a thin tool and the nobs on the head end of the grip catch in my pocket. It is the same reason I don't like the journeyman series from Klein. The pull the rest of the tools they are near to out of the pouch when you get them out.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jhellwig said:


> That is why we call the channel hammers.
> 
> What little of the knipex stuff I have used I don't like the comfort handles. Too big for a thin tool and the nobs on the head end of the grip catch in my pocket. It is the same reason I don't like the journeyman series from Klein. The pull the rest of the tools they are near to out of the pouch when you get them out.


The big handles don't fit in the screwdriver loops either...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The big handles don't fit in the screwdriver loops either...


Nice pouch for conduit days.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

splatz said:


> The big handles don't fit in the screwdriver loops either...




I skin the handle grips off all my channellocks just like that the day I buy them. Comfort is secondary to function imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks like Knipex actually did change the comfort grip design, but only on the 10" versions..
http://knipex-tools.com/index.php?id=1023&page=art_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1501&artID=3114


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice pouch for conduit days.


I want to try one one of these days, hand made to order - wireman.com 

A lot of times I have just a little more than I want to shove in my pockets.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I want to try one one of these days, hand made to order - wireman.com
> 
> A lot of times I have just a little more than I want to shove in my pockets.


For that type thing I always used the Klein 5119. It holds a folding rule lineman's and has two screwdriver loops and they are super inexpensive and hold up really well.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a set of knipex from 7" to 12". Been using them for about 7 years right as they started to become mainstream.

That being said I've broken my channellocks out of retirement. They're just easier all around. Great value, good durability, wider bite, grip in both directions, and familiar to anyone I lend them too. I won't cry if I lose them. And channellock employs united steelworkers so I believe they're union made.

However I still keep my 7" knipex cobras. I would still recommend them to anyone that does commercial or industrial.


----------

